# Permanon



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone use this spray sealant?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You mean Permanon? 
If so, yes and its ace:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> You mean Permanon?
> If so, yes and its ace:thumb:


How ace?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll raise that Ace -Ace, King


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I believe Gtechniq C2 is manufactured by Permanon although they (Permanon) have a range of products.

It is just soooo easy to apply, basically like a QD, and uses _very_ little product.

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes gtechniq c2 is permanon yacht shine as far as i know.

but gtechniq sell it cheaper than permanon,


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> yes gtechniq c2 is permanon yacht shine as far as i know.
> 
> but gtechniq sell it cheaper than permanon,


Why are the application directions different if it's basically the same product?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Its a full house from me. The only thing i have used that is better is C1 so far. But ease of use its the best as its so versitile. It hates dust and permanon state it withstands the heat of brake dust.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> How ace?


Durable up to 8 months. Easy to apply and can be applied either to wet or dry automotive finishes ( Glass, wheels, paint etc )



Alan W said:


> I believe Gtechniq C2 is manufactured by Permanon although they (Permanon) have a range of products.
> 
> It is just soooo easy to apply, basically like a QD, and uses _very_ little product.
> 
> Alan W


Certainly is easy to use and little goes far.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Come on Janet where are you when someone is asking about Permanon...friendly shove me finx....

But yeah roughly 8 months from Car and more from Aircraft strangely enough....not getting into the Gtechniq Vs Permanon war again so I will leave that to someone else....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chilly is sending me a sample, will have to try it out :thumb:

Thanks chills :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> Come on Janet where are you when someone is asking about Permanon...friendly shove me finx....
> 
> But yeah roughly 8 months from Car and more from Aircraft strangely enough....not getting into the Gtechniq Vs Permanon war again so I will leave that to someone else....


Ive been using the aircraft one and you need less of it neat. Its brilliant for conservatories:thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

If C2 is similar to Permanon, can you remove C2 with water and not remove C2?


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Guys. My name is Janet from Permanon UK I'm more than happy to answer any question you may have about Permanon products:wave:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Janet Great to see you getting involved:thumb::wave: And welcome Permanon uk :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Had a Play with this










and applied to a side of the car to see how it peforms










After a couple of days seems to be pretty good IMO .....

I also Tried the Qd which a really like


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

While I've never actually used Permanon itself I've used ALOT of gtechniq C2 and it's absolutely fantastic. Durability is fantastic.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Perjan said:


> Hi Guys. My name is Janet from Permanon UK I'm more than happy to answer any question you may have about Permanon products:wave:


Hi Janet, I`ve had and used Permanon car supershine a couple of years and found it a good easy to use product and my question is on some U.S. sites they are using a product called Permanon Platinum which doesn`t seem to be on the Permanon U.K. site.
Any particular reason and will you be getting some ?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty certain its the si content mate, not really sure whether that is the reason I prefer aircraft as well as that gives longer durability by a couple of months hence its my go to for alloys...

But in truth the Yanks get everything a lot sooner than over here so I am pretty sure if Dave and Janet can get Platinum they will....


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

so can you use the C2 aviation one on cars paint and does it last longer...? what about ease of application? if it's better, why sell the car one i wonder?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

cant be sure on the Gtechniq version of it mate because i dont know which version it is but its just personal choice for me, nothing wrong with Car Supershine and Permanon do state that only the recommended product should be used for the vehicle it was intended for...Dont know everything there is to know about it as yet mate so perhaps Janet can help out a bit....my thoughts are temperatures as its colder up there though....so maybe a different level of concentration in the Si department but as i say Janet should be able to feed you all the info you need....it would though be unfair to ask questions to Janet on Gtechniq products though....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> cant be sure on the Gtechniq version of it mate because i dont know which version it is but its just personal choice for me, nothing wrong with Car Supershine and Permanon do state that only the recommended product should be used for the vehicle it was intended for...Dont know everything there is to know about it as yet mate so perhaps Janet can help out a bit....my thoughts are temperatures as its colder up there though....so maybe a different level of concentration in the Si department but as i say Janet should be able to feed you all the info you need....it would though be unfair to ask questions to Janet on Gtechniq products though....


Not sure if gtechniq change c2 for each application (ie they do car, boat, air ect) 
but as C2 is permanon Yacht Supershine, as far as im told.
then I wouldn't say its unfair to ask permanon questions on it, as its manufactured by them.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

The aircraft one was designed for conditions up to -80 but I also like using it. When I last spoke to dave he said it is in the pipe line for platinum I believe


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys just want to clear up the confusion on Permanon Platinum. Platinum is Permanon Aircraft Supershine Brilliant. it has been re- named Platinum for the USA and Austalian markets. Aircraft Supershine Brilliant offers more durabilty due it's higher concentration of si14, there is also Aircraft Supershine what is the differance?

Permanon Aircraft Supershine can be used on lighter colours white, silver etc.
Permanon Aircraft Supershine Brilliant can be used on all colours and glass.


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> ..
> but as C2 is permanon Yacht Supershine, as far as im told.
> then I wouldn't say its unfair to ask permanon questions on it, as its manufactured by them.


Is there a Permanon equivalent of C1?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

TeaTimer said:


> Is there a Permanon equivalent of C1?


No, simple answer C1 is Ceramic but there are more and more of the ceramics coatings coming on the market, 1 of which I have....


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> No, simple answer C1 is Ceramic but there are more and more of the ceramics coatings coming on the market, *1 of which I have...*.


Tell me more...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

wish i could mate but cant, sworn to secrecy as it WONT be available off the shelf like all others....tis massively expensive compared to others but is as i am led to believe from tests is massively superior as well, all i know is that you dont need need to return to an authorised applicator every 12-18 months to keep up the warranty, nor are you forced to buy a maintenance kit either....just general healthy maintenance yourself and the guarantee is nailed on....


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> wish i could mate but cant, sworn to secrecy as it WONT be available off the shelf like all others....tis massively expensive compared to others but is as i am led to believe from tests is massively superior as well, all i know is that you dont need need to return to an authorised applicator every 12-18 months to keep up the warranty, nor are you forced to buy a maintenance kit either....just general healthy maintenance yourself and the guarantee is nailed on....


Fair enough, PM when you can


----------

